# Current Song Obsession(s)



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)




----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

anything Norah Jones. I may get my Jack Johnson cd out too.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## SecondSkin (Jun 16, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> YouTube - Hot Chip - 'I Feel Better'


I love Hot Chip, but that video scarred me.


----------



## Unknownstateofmind (May 24, 2010)

Metallica - No leaf clover




 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Hump de bump




 
Marvin Gaye - Lets get it on




 
Hatebreed - Destroy everything


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Eyes Open (Jun 8, 2010)

"An Olive Grove Facing The Sea (2009 Version)" - Snow Patrol

Oh. My. God. If you're looking for vulnerability...go no farther.

YouTube - An Olive Grove Facing The Sea (2009 Version)


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

SecondSkin said:


> I love Hot Chip, but that video scarred me.
> 
> YouTube - PARASITE (1971) by Nick Drake - in widescreen slideshow



:laughing:Yeah it is kind of scary, but I can't stop watching it! So now the song is stuck in my head.

Nick Drake is pretty good. I should listen to him more.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

YouTube - Coldplay - Bigger Stronger (Official Video)


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

Off of Sia's new album, Be good to me.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Hottest collab. everr


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

This whole album.. and band!!!
Raised by Swans - No Ghostless Place (2010)


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)




----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm currently listening to TLC. The video is different, but I love the beat.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey there Delilah, By the Plain White Ts


----------



## Leith (May 9, 2010)

I saw a documentary last night about The Beatles, I've been listening to While My Guitar Gently Weeps all day now.


----------



## Mariisa (Jun 27, 2010)

My current song obsessions are:

Alejandro - Lady GaGa
Desert Rose - Sting
Truth Beneath The Rose - Within Temptation
Magnetic Baby - Semi Precious Weapons


Whenever I'm obsessed with songs I always end up listening to them repeatedly like over 20 times. xD


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Umm... yeah two of these are really explicit, watch at ur own risk...


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

This is so fucking sexy I cant stop listening or watching:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't stop listening to 

YouTube - THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep (OFFICIAL)


----------



## SecondSkin (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm currently peeing my pants over their upcoming new album.


----------



## Aziza (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm currently obsessed with a few at the moment. 

[video=youtube;Y4OLQB7ON9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9Rl8WMqejc]YouTube - Poets of the Fall - Diamonds for Tears[/url] YouTube - Poets of the Fall - Lift YouTube - Poets of the Fall - Locking Up the Sun YouTube - Imogen Heap - "Just For Now" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4OLQB7ON9w[/video


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Muse, resistance


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

And then because of the video:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Nrrd Grrrl. I would like to dedicate this song to my girlfriend. I try but I am not capable of being anywhere near as nerdy.


----------



## JezebellaX (Jul 31, 2010)

I've recently reunited with Basement Jaxx and Blockhead.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OULfz1l7m5I

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sZ_YO_5qjM


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)




----------

